# SB 14.5 Should I??



## Kroll (Mar 21, 2014)

Guys this just fell into my lap if I want it for possibly around 600.The way I feel,I don't need one but I just can't find a reason to pass it up.Since I just finish doing a 10L SB I now have just a tad of experience so maybe this restoration would move alittle faster.So my question is if you already have a lathe and its equivalent would you purchase this base on price?Providing nothing is wrong and its a 3 phase motor----kroll
48"Bed
Weight????


----------



## rafe (Mar 21, 2014)

With no hesitation whatsoever, close to a ton of fun!


----------



## Jim1942 (Mar 21, 2014)

I wouldn't hesitate for even a moment if I had the chance.  There's a lot of gooood work left in that sucker.  I have a 13" SB, a 12" Clausing and a 10" Atlas, but I'd have to bring that one home for that money.  My Atlas stays set up for armature work and the Clausing has the tool post grinder on it, the SB does most of my turning work along with some milling in the milling attachment.  Been longing for a milling machine for many years and just never bit that bullet.  Kick my a** almost daily because now at almost 72 I'm just too old to justify it.

I'd be willing to bet that in a couple of years you'll be glad you bought this one.

Jim


----------



## Duey C (Mar 21, 2014)

"but I just can't find a reason to pass it up."
I'd be drooling and sick at the same time as I do not have three phase juice at my place (I'm too cheap). My "The Tilted Turret" lathe will need a single phase motor to run and.... But the motor's a transplant so not too tough.
I completely agree with rafe and Jim on their points.
OR
Schwing! What a sweetheart!
Ooh, ooh, ooh, how old is that sweety?


----------



## Redirish (Mar 22, 2014)

rafe said:


> With no hesitation whatsoever, close to a ton of fun!


? 
Absolutely!! How can you even ask?


----------



## Bradrock (Mar 22, 2014)

At twice that price I'd still be all over that like....Well, like something you want to get all over!
Are you sure that bed is not six foot?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2014)

Is it loaded up yet? For that price the ways would have to absolute crap before I would pass it up. Even then you could part it out and still come out ahead. The only thing that I have heard is that parts are a little harder to find for the 14's but I don't really know if that's true.


----------



## Kroll (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks guys for the positive comments,Woodtick your right about the parts I called a guy that sells parts for lathes and he told me the same things that parts for this lathe are not plantiful due because these lathes were not made that long----kroll whos brain is working overtime for straight pay


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree with the others.... as to the parts scarecity, I would at least go look at it and run it through it's paces. If it isn't hooked up to power to test it out, you can still go through most of it's functions manually.

I would buy it even if I already had too many lathes, clean it up and re-sell it for a profit. But, once I had it cleaned up and running like a top, I'd have a hard time letting it go, due to the extra swing....

3 phase wouldn't be an issue either and I would never swap out an original electrical set-up. A VFD or other converter should be not a problem in any shop.

So, have you bit the bullet by now ?

Brian


----------



## Kroll (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes I have bit the bullet,sent an email saying I will take it.No responce back yet,they may be late sleepers


----------



## LJP (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I got here late. But of course you have to buy it!


----------



## rafe (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a 14 1/2 and although parts are not real easy to find they can be found.....as someone mentioned, once you get it you will have a lot of hard to find parts....AND so you can easily recomp your investment ....I have pretty much all I need for it at this point and can make what I lack, you may want a 4jaw if 
one doesn't come with it ...Steady rest? Follower Rest? they come up but are pricey....I just bought a very good old 4 jaw(8")and bought a threaded backplate 
6tpi 2 1/4 and machined it to fit the chuck for under $150 total....That's pretty cheap really also bought a threading dial from an unknown lathe (had the correct TPI on it) and rigged it on.... There are parts out there .... I have a converter on mine and it runs really smooth and quiet....I think the 14 1/2 is top notch. keep us informed on yours


----------



## Kroll (Mar 22, 2014)

Guys heard from the sellers daughter,its just getting the right time for us both.I suggested Tuesday since the weather man says no rain but rain the rest of the week.But its not done till its in the truck and I get home to post pics.Keep the fingers cross for me----kroll
Heres a pic of the goodies,which I hope will still be there


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats, if all that stuff comes with it you done good. Is she holding it for you?


----------



## Kroll (Mar 22, 2014)

She is holding it but I'm bout 3hrs away,someone walks up with cash well who knows.I hope they mean what they say,so waiting to make contact with her dad who I guess is hard to get ahold of.


----------



## rafe (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks like it comes with a chest of pirates booty arrrrrrrr....I too believe it's a 6 footer .....they are measured end to end not from the head out if you know what i mean....the head stock takes up almost 2 feet? I can't be sure from the picture though ;;;; Good luck I hope you don't get bought out there... That will weigh around a ton or a little better with extras
Protect the screw and strap it down real good it's top heavy....hopefully your 14 1/2 club dues are due soon .....


----------



## ronzo (Mar 23, 2014)

Jim1942 said:


> I wouldn't hesitate for even a moment if I had the chance.  There's a lot of gooood work left in that sucker.  I have a 13" SB, a 12" Clausing and a 10" Atlas, but I'd have to bring that one home for that money.  My Atlas stays set up for armature work and the Clausing has the tool post grinder on it, the SB does most of my turning work along with some milling in the milling attachment.  Been longing for a milling machine for many years and just never bit that bullet.  Kick my a** almost daily because now at almost 72 I'm just too old to justify it.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that in a couple of years you'll be glad you bought this one.
> 
> Jim



Too old to justify it?  B S . I'm 78 and just bought a surface grinder.

Ron


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 23, 2014)

I think you can't lose.  You don't even have to refurb it right away if you have room.  Just oil it and run it when you need it to swing more than 10 inches on your 10L.
Whenever you DO get around to it, you'll be glad it's sitting there waiting for you!  

Bernie


----------



## Jim1942 (Mar 23, 2014)

ronzo said:


> Too old to justify it?  B S . I'm 78 and just bought a surface grinder.
> 
> Ron



Thanks Ron for the vote of confidence.  My wife has been telling me that same thing for a few years now.  I think she might be getting tired of me swinging on this fence. Certainly hope you get a lot of use out of your grinder, what scares me is the fact that I had a back problem 2 years ago and couldn't walk or even sit for 4 months.  Then the right Dr. got hold of me a performed outstanding surgery, I'm about 90% back to working as usual.  I thought my shop work days were history.

Jim


----------



## rafe (Mar 23, 2014)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I think you can't lose.  You don't even have to refurb it right away if you have room.  Just oil it and run it when you need it to swing more than 10 inches on your 10L.
> Whenever you DO get around to it, you'll be glad it's sitting there waiting for you!
> 
> Bernie



Or, you might find yourself doing everything on the 14 1/2 I only use the smaller lathe for a secondary operation or polishing as it is higher speed ...I was out in the shop last night and removed a tiny screw I had had to machine and I was again amazed at the precision of the big SB ...I'm not sure of the 10 models , but if it's a heavy 10 it's pretty similar on a smaller scale ....and unless you don't have the room for both or you are loaded up with acessories for the 10
the difference is f150 to f350 that might be a fair comparison??


----------



## Kroll (Mar 27, 2014)

Mix emotions,guys today was suppose to have been the day to pick up the lathe but no response back from the seller over the last few days.Sent several emails asking questions bout time,place,and trying to load something that weights around 1500lbs or if I had to do it one part at a time.At first I really did not want it cause I have my hands full till this time next yr.But for the most part I was wanting it bad since doing the restore on the 10L.I guess it was not meant to be so maybe its for the better,my rat hole can give a sigh of relief.hew:----kroll
Excuse me while I go and cry


----------

